# Your policy on accepting a rider immediately following a no-show?



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been getting more no-shows lately, which is most pleasing.

More often than not, these are followed within 1-5 minutes by a re-request from same rider who was just charged $5.00 for standing me up.

I generally cancel these requests, once I see it's the same rider. Seems like an guaranteed 1 star for the driver.

I'm curious what other drivers do in these cases.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No ride for them. Protect your rating.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

NO DICE!


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Yea no ride for sure. Also it would be very easy for them to email luber and say the cancel fee was bogus because the driver picked me up right after anyway.


----------



## Uber 300 (Mar 3, 2015)

I was under the impression if they cancel within 5 mins of the request, they are not charged a CX fee?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber 300 said:


> I was under the impression if they cancel within 5 mins of the request, they are not charged a CX fee?


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Uber 300 said:


> I was under the impression if they cancel within 5 mins of the request, they are not charged a CX fee?


Correct. However if it's after 5 minutes and they cancel or if you tap "arrived" and 5 minutes has passed you get the cancel fee. What happens is that these idiots take their sweet ass time and then when you cancel for no show, they are amazingly ready to go.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I just dont accept, most the times I'm to busy in Phoenix, I get a ping from someone else before they have a chance to request again. Had a few house parties where I got a cancel fee and a trip from someone else at the same house party. **** em.


----------



## Uber 300 (Mar 3, 2015)

I wait no more than 5 minutes. I find it to be a total lack of respect of my time (will equals money). Do request a ride if you are not ready!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Verminator said:


> I've been getting more no-shows lately, which is most pleasing.
> 
> More often than not, these are followed within 1-5 minutes by a re-request from same rider who was just charged $5.00 for standing me up.
> 
> ...


I call them immediately on the second ping and explain that uber has instituted a policy where the ride is cancelled after 5 mins if they don't show. And I gauge their response. If they are contrite I pick them up. I've done that and it doesn't seem to have hurt my rating. I also at the end of the ride make sure to "show them" I'm 5 starring them to help keep their rating up.

If they act like dicks I cancel them. If I can't reach them I will hope for another no show but if they come out repeat the "Uber is really cracking down on the passengers as well as the drivers" line. Make it me and them against uber. Again fake 5 star them fir goodwill.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Verminator said:


> I've been getting more no-shows lately, which is most pleasing.
> 
> More often than not, these are followed within 1-5 minutes by a re-request from same rider who was just charged $5.00 for standing me up.
> 
> ...


_"If you're gonna play the game, you gotta know the rules."_

Arrive at the pin, tap Arrive on the app, then the clock starts. I glance immediately at my car's clock after tapping Arrive and will cancel as a no-show once +6 occurs (i.e. arrive at 3:34, hitting cancel as no-show at 3:40). Therefore by luck-of-the-draw my passenger gets anywhere from 5 mins to 5 mins, 59 seconds to get to the car. A re-assuring text from passenger buys one extra minute...a re-assuring phone call where I hear passenger's voice buys two extra minutes. If that's not the most fair for both parties, then I don't know what fair is. I used to text on arrival, but tapping Arrive sends plenty enough of an alert to pax, so I rarely text first anymore. But I will text my location immediately upon arrival if my spot is a little awkward to the pin due to traffic/parking being an issue. Once time is up (with or without contact), I do a 360° glance around the car to make sure my rider isn't strolling up, and if not, I cancel as a no-show and collect my $5 ($4 after Uber's cut, grrr). (Also, cancel rates vary between cities from $4-$6)

There are caveats. During surge pricing, use your five minutes of waiting wisely to check the locked-in surge status of the current ride, as well as the current surge pricing of the area you're in via the passenger app. This can greatly increase your wait time due to the locked-in rate, or greatly shorten it due a sudden increase of surge in the area. Knowing if rides are scarce at the moment can factor in too. Do what works for you. During hourly guarantees, passengers can take all the time they want in getting to me...I will wait.

In response to your question, yes, I will accept an immediate re-request from the same passenger after just canceling them as a no-show. And then I will repeat the entire arrival process again. Once you get over a thousand rides under your belt, getting a one-star over something like this is trivial. If you complete an actual ride with your no-show, hey, you've gotten a $4 tip on top of whatever the trip-charge is. If you get to no-show again, you've made $8 and driven zero miles.

Make your own rules around the 5-minute wait minimum and STICK TO THEM. A time will come when you'll regret breaking your own waiting rules, so don't do it. Remember that the next ride is always just around the corner.

And one last tip...upon canceling I will immediately drive away from the rider's pin and turn around the corner to park so that there is no chance of an altercation. If you don't leave, they may not realize the ride has been cancelled and get in anyways. Or worse, get upset that you cancelled, then rushed out to catch you to give you a piece of their mind. If you're out of sight, none of this happens. If they call you, plainly explain the policy like it's normal business to you. And if they push the issue, remind them that the $5 cancel fee policy is in the Terms of Use/Service if they'd like to read it.

And that brings me to a story... I think I pulled off what might have been the holy grail of canceling. Pull up to a late-night food spot off Dupont Circle in DC, in a rare non-surge period. Cancelled as a no-show not once, not twice, but three times. And got all $15 in cancel fees...$12 for less than 20 mins of my time. Dude really wanted to hold that ride to pull off the triple-cancel, but he wanted that gyro a little more.










Not canceling as a no-show after 5 minutes hurts other drivers, the other passengers who are timely, and, most importantly, it hurts yourself and your earnings. And it only rewards bad behavior. So don't do it.


----------



## Mike19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Arrive, call or text, no answer, wait 5 min , no-show, $5, go offline and drive away from that spot) otherwise they will get you again


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

No way. I get the F out of there......


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No ride for you, take the $5, go offline for 5 minutes, relax, you just got paid!


----------



## FueledByParamore (Feb 26, 2015)

sorry if this is dumb question but do Pax know that your only required to wait 5 minutes for them and that if 5 minutes passes they will get charged and no ride?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

They do now


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the pax for the most part don't know anything.

they downloaded the app that comes with no instructions or training.
a phone with a gps that is set for low battery use that reduces it's accuracy, screwing with pin drops.

pax blame everything on other people.... so get paid teaching them about wait times, it is the only lesson we have control of.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SOLA-RAH said:


> If you complete an actual ride with your no-show, hey, you've gotten a $4 tip on top of whatever the trip-charge is.


Not necessarily: It depends on the manager of your region. Some regions have a policy that if the PAX emails to challenge the cancel fee and can show that they did complete the trip with the driver, Uber will refund the cancellation fee.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Don't hurt your acceptance rating.....
Timed to 5 mins....... cancel no-show and get the $5..... *go offline for 5 minutes*, (giving them time to ping another car). Log back on and make sure you remember their name so you don't accidentally pick up their ping.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I tend to know the pickup address where I was. If it pops up again I let it expire on the screen and it goes to another driver further away.

If the ping happens just as I pull away I may go back for them if they are on the curb waiting. I always blame that the app canceled it as they went longer than 5 min. And Uber doesn't want us waiting as there are other passengers looking for rides.

If it turns out to be a long ride worth the pickup I have actually emailed Uber for the reversal of the $5 as all I did was back up and grab them.

Still gets the 5* as it showed you put some care into it. Mind you the rider will get a ding in their rating and lets face it, I have only done this once where I went back for the PAX.

Most call me saying I left them where then I give them a quick lesson on being on time when they order an Uber. We won't wait longer than 5 min. This is an on demand service. You know when we are close and when we arrive. No excuse. 

Lately since the $5 for 5 min wait guarantee I find I wait a lot less and Pax are now walking out on time. So something seems to be working.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I guess it's busy enough that $5 is worth more than getting the actual ride?? Select or XL cancel rates are $10 or $7 and I never wait less that 8 to 10 mins. Uber will refund the cancel fee in a heart beat if the customer complains that you didn't wait, Uber tracks your location at the time of accepting a ride request, the time, distance and route you take to the address and then how long you wait at the location. I've actually received cancellation fees based on the time I waited and the distance I drove to the supposed pickup point. It's your time but if a driver did that to me I would be emailing Uber in a minute but then again when I use Uber I'm usually the one waiting.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

getFubered said:


> Correct. However if it's after 5 minutes and they cancel or if you tap "arrived" and 5 minutes has passed you get the cancel fee. What happens is that these idiots take their sweet ass time and then when you cancel for no show, they are amazingly ready to go.


Yes, amazingly, your phone will ring within 30 seconds after hitting cancel EVERY TIME with the passenger asking where you are! Isn't that just AMAZING?!?! ;-)


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Yes, amazingly, your phone will ring within 30 seconds after hitting cancel EVERY TIME with the passenger asking where you are! Isn't that just AMAZING?!?! ;-)


I love when they do that. Then I politely tell them in my best CSR voice with a smile on my face.

"I'm sorry Uber is an on demand ride service and the maximum wait time is 5 min. This is not my rule but it's an Uber rule. In future please be ready for your driver or if you feel you may be later than 5 min you can request that your driver start your trip. It only costs $0.25 per min and you won't have to wait for another car. Very sorry about that I would have loved to take you but I'm only following the rules."

I hope that at least smooth's things over for the next driver who gets them and they will know to be on time the next time. And it saves them emailing Uber for a refund. They know the rules and the penalty.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Verminator said:


> I've been getting more no-shows lately, which is most pleasing.
> 
> More often than not, these are followed within 1-5 minutes by a re-request from same rider who was just charged $5.00 for standing me up.
> 
> ...


Pick up a pax who you just canceled on for not showing up and who was charged $10? NFW! Talk about bad juju. Driver is pissed for getting stood up. Pax is pissed for getting charged a cx fee. If you do circle back and pick this person up, you may as well give yourself one star cuz that's what the pax is going to rate you.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

I have gone back a couple times in the bad weather, when the pax was having a hard time walking fast enough out of the apartment complex, after the pin hits on the office of the complex and not their actual apartment, so I was waiting at the front gate, because the pax did not give me their apartment number, some the ladies do not want to anyway, I'm such a scary dude!

I would not go back for one pax that I saw repeatedly looking out the window and the front door to see if I was there and then still there. I waited 7 minutes, got my fee, went offline, drove a mile or so before going back online, he got someone else. But, as luck would have it, two hours later I got him again, from a bar, and took him home! I told him Uber made me leave or lose the fare since I had been waiting so long. He apologized, and tipped me $10 for a $25 fare. Good ending, but could have made an enemy for life...these Uber riders are out there everyday or at least every week, just like we are...so I am going to be nice to them, ya know?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I switch to the opposite mode I am operating in. IF XL cancel I go to X and, oh well you lnow.....


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

So, I get pinged to a rail station and when I arrive, the place looks deserted with no one in the terminal. I hit "arrived" and waited. After 5 minutes, I call the pax. She says "Oh, I just go on the rapid train at Tower City. I should be there in 10-15 minutes". I told here that we don't get paid to wait, did she want to give me permission to start the meter? She said no, but if I chose to wait there was a guaranteed fare coming. I cancelled her and let her know when she pings that far in advance she's stopping me from accepting other fares. I hope the cancellation fee teaches her something.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Verminator said:


> I've been getting more no-shows lately, which is most pleasing.
> 
> More often than not, these are followed within 1-5 minutes by a re-request from same rider who was just charged $5.00 for standing me up.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it works out. Sometimes not. Usually if I call, as should be done in the case of a no show, and you determine that the pax is either A. Intoxicated or B. Has a bad attitude, it's in my best interests not to take a second swig.

But failing that test, I will usually respond to a second ping and more often than not it has resulted in my benefit.

Had a cancel, call and re-ping from the same pax a few weeks ago that resulted in a $130 prime time fare and a TIP. Got the cancel fee as well. They knew they screwed up and cost me some time and distance.

No problemO. Had fun driving their drunk asses home, determined by the call and the pax being civil, though smashed, from the first ping contact.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I tend to know the pickup address where I was. If it pops up again I let it expire on the screen and it goes to another driver further away.
> 
> If the ping happens just as I pull away I may go back for them if they are on the curb waiting. *I always blame that the app canceled it* as they went longer than 5 min. And Uber doesn't want us waiting as there are other passengers looking for rides.


Ah, so you LIE....you little cotton headed devil you. *Thanks for that TIP however!* Never thought of that particular little white cotton ball lie.

The APP did cancel, at the response of your fingertip. So white lie.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Never pick up someone you just cancelled on. I inadvertently did that with a Lyft rider one time. The pin was in a different position about a block away and I just wasn't paying attention. The rider got in and was pissed the whole ride. It was quite awkward. I explained that I don't get paid to wait and when I'm making what I'm making, I have ever right to cancel when you're not where you say you are when you order a vehicle.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Ah, so you LIE....you little cotton headed devil you. *Thanks for that TIP however!* Never thought of that particular little white cotton ball lie.
> 
> The APP did cancel, at the response of your fingertip. So white lie.


Yep it actually works as a valid reason. Sometimes I tell them if it's a good ride I will email Uber to get the fee removed and to look for it in the next 48 hours since we still took the ride. That only if I think it's worth it from both a financial and rating prospective. Either way it's my call on that and only did it once. (Then again I have only ever gone back once)

Another good reason is you got a cancel on your screen and you thought that they canceled the ride. But that's not always the best one.

In the end it's never their fault, it's always a computer glitch. That's the best way to sell it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

duggles said:


> I explained that I don't get paid to wait and when I'm making what I'm making


There lies the problem. Take the issue off yourself always. It's always either the app or its what the TNC company requested you to do. The customer is always right in any business. Even when they are wrong. It doesn't guarantee you can save the issue but why compound it. Riders don't care about our problems and if they feel inconvenienced it's a 1*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> There lies the problem. Take the issue off yourself always. It's always either the app or its what the TNC company requested you to do. The customer is always right in any business. Even when they are wrong. It doesn't guarantee you can save the issue but why compound it. Riders don't care about our problems and if they feel inconvenienced it's a 1*


Most of the time they are so drunk they don't care or understand anyway. One of my rulz is to not explain or over explain anything unless it's really needed.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Most of the time they are so drunk they don't care or understand anyway. One of my rulz is to not explain or over explain anything unless it's really needed.


I think that's sometimes the best policy.


----------



## CardinalFanSPI (Feb 16, 2015)

If I nail somebody with a rider no-show, I immediately go offline and check the rider app to see where I need to put myself so that I'm not the closest driver when the passenger makes another request and then go to that location. I agree with the OP that accepting a request right away from the passenger you've just hit with a no-show seems like an easy way to a 1* or 2* rating, at best.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Funny story I got a guy yesterday who was late for his pickup. Canceled at 6 min and went offline. I got a call from him asking where I was. I told him I was exactly where he asked me to be (he called me after the ping and gave me specific directions to wait by the bike racks at his condo complex. Good on his part)

Told him that there is a 5 min wait policy on all request and to order another Uber. He said sorry he will order another one. End of story....so I thought.

So that was around 4PM. At 11PM I get a call and I see it's from the Uber number. I got my girlfriend to answer it and told her to play like she is an CSR.

Her: Hello
Him: Is this Uber
Her: Yes it is what can I do for you.
Him: I was charged $5 for a ride I didn't take
Her: Let me look up that trip for you. What is your name.
Him: Alvin
Her: Ok Alvin I have it here I am going to 3 way us with your driver to explain.

At this point she 3 ways us with the person where I explain I arrived and waited 6 min and then left when there was a no show.

Her: Does this sound correct Alvin?
Him: Yes but I was waiting for an elevator and couldn't get down in time.
Her: I m sorry this is a legitimate charge and we can not revers it. Uber is n on demand service so you must be ready for when your driver arrives in less than 5 min. If you need more time you can communicate with your driver to start the meter and they can wait.
Him: Is there anything you can do?
Her: I can give you a promo code that will be good for your first ride up to $20
Him: I have one of those
Her: Well there is nothing more that I can do...thanks for Calling Uber.

She was priceless....wish I had it recorded.

Uber can thank me later for the customer service call.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Would make an interesting driver stat. Fares ordered in office buildings/driver waits for pax coming down in elevator. At least 3 per week for me.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Would make an interesting driver stat. Fares ordered in office buildings/driver waits for pax coming down in elevator. At least 3 per week for me.


That an there is a ton of condo's downtown. Check out this new development monstrosity. 80 stories.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...ed-for-toronto-s-yonge-bloor-corner-1.2991732


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Would make an interesting driver stat. Fares ordered in office buildings/driver waits for pax coming down in elevator. At least 3 per week for me.


I hate picking up from towers for this reason. If I know it ahead of time, I'll usually "arrive" 2-3 blocks away still.


----------

